# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه بیرجند

## Mahsa.Nzr

پیشینه
دانشگاه بیرجند, قطب علمی و قدیمیترین دانشگاه شرق کشور , در شهر بیرجند واقع است.[نیازمند منبع]
این  دانشگاه در ۱۳ خرداد ۱۳۵۴ با تصویب شورای گسترش آموزش عالی به عنوان موسسه  آموزش عالی بیرجند و تحت ریاست دکتر محمدحسن گنجی تاسیس شد و در مهر ماه  ۱۳۵۶, با پذیرش ۱۲۰ دانشجو در رشتههای شیمی, فیزیک و ریاضی, در دانشکده  علوم, رسماً فعالیت خود را آغاز نمود.
به  تدریج با تاسیس آموزشکده کشاورزی (سال ۱۳۵۸), آموزشکده فنی ( سال ۱۳۶۷) و  دانشکده ادبیات (سال ۱۳۶۸), موقعیت علمی آن گسترش یافته و در سال ۱۳۶۸ به  مجتمع آموزش عالی و در سال ۱۳۷۱ به دانشگاه بیرجند ارتقا یافت.


دانشکدهها

در حال حاضر دانشگاه بیرجند از 7 دانشکده زیر تشکیل شده است:
علوم
شامل ۵ گروه؛ فیزیک, ریاضی, شیمی, آمار و زمین شناسی
فنی و مهندسی
شامل ۵ گروه؛ مهندسی معدن, مهندسی برق, مهندسی عمران, مهندسی کامپیوتر و مهندسی مکانیک
ادبیات و علوم انسانی
شامل ۸ گروه ؛ جغرافیا, تاریخ, زبان انگلیسی, ادبیات و معارف اسلامی
کشاورزی
شامل ۵ گروه؛ مهندسی آب, علوم دامی, مرتع و آبخیزداری, زراعت و محیط زیست
روانشناسی و علوم تربیتی
شامل 4 گروه؛ روان شناسی, علوم تربیتی، کتابداری و مشاوره
تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی
شامل 1 گروه؛ تربیت بدنی
هنر
شامل گروه باستانشناسی


وضعیت کنونی
دانشگاه  بیرجند در حال حاضر با 5 دانشکده علوم ، ادبیات و علوم انسانی ، مهندسی ،  کشاورزی و هنر به عنوان قطب علمی آموزشی در شرق کشور عهده دار آموزش حدود 7  هزار دانشجو در مقاطع کاردانی ، کارشناسی ، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری میباشد

این  دانشگاه در 26 گروه آموزشی دارای 145 رشته - گرایش و دوره تحصیلی و 220  نفر عضو هیات علمی است و تا کنون بیش از 10 هزار دانش آموخته به جامعه  تحویل داده است . شایان ذکر است اخیرا مجوز تاسیس دانشکده تربیت بدنی نیز  اخذ شده که به زودی به جمع دانشکدههای این دانشگاه افزوده خواهد شد .
دانشگاه  بیرجند برخودار از 124 آزمایشگاه و کارگاه آموزشی و پژوهشی است که برخی از  آزمایشگاههای پژوهشی این دانشگاه دارای امکانات منحصر به فردی در سطح کشور  میباشد .
کتابخانه  مرکزی و مرکز اسناد به همراه 4 کتابخانه مستقل در دانشکدهها با برخورداری  از 120 هزار جلد کتاب فارسی و غیر فارسی در اختیار پژوهشگران ودانشجویان  قرار دارد .
دانشگاه  بیرجند از بدو تاسیس ، با عنایت به محرومیت و دوری منطقه جنوب خراسان از  مرکز کشور و قطبهای جمعیتی و با توجه به زوال تدریجی کشاورزی و دامپروری  ناشی از خشکسالی مزمن ونبود صنایع قابل توجه ، نقش بسیار اساسی در حفظ  جمعیت در شهرستان و ایجاد اشتغال و توسعه اقتصادی ، اجتماعی وفرهنگی منطقه  ایفا نموده است . دانشگاه بیرجند در راستای گسترش آموزش عالی در سطح استان  نیز گامهای بلندی برداشته است که تاسیس واخذ مجوز 5 آموزشکده در شهرستانهای  استان از آن جمله است .
دکتر  محمد حسن گنجی پدر جغرافیای نوین ایران و دکتر غلامحسین شکوهی استاد  برجسته تعلیم وتربیت از جمله مفاخر علمی این دانشگاه هستند .




روسای دانشگاه بیرجند از بدو تاسیس تا کنون

1دکترمحمدحسن گنجی1354 تا 1357
دکتر ابراهیم بهنام دهکردی1357 تا 13593
دکتر غلامحسین رونقی1359 تا 1362
دکتر جمشید درویش1362 تا 1366
دکتر غلامحسین رونقی1366 تا 1369
دکتر جلال شخص امام پور1369 تا 1371
دکتر محمدحسن کریم پور1371 تا 1377
دکتر غلامرضا محتشمی برزادران1377 تا 1380
دکتر محمدرضا آقاابراهیمی1380 تا 1384
دکتر محمدرضا میری1384 تاکنون

----------

